

Chemical Calligraphy [pdf] - elkingtowa
http://dscript.org/chem.pdf

======
ttflee
Awesome. Reminds me of those ancient alchemical symbols.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alchemical_symbol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alchemical_symbol)

------
dekhn
he left out the conjugated bonds in all the examples; for example, cyclohexane
and benzene would be identically represented.

~~~
ttflee
Chirality is missing as well.

~~~
crasterx
Molecular formula does not include bonds or chirality either

It is ambiguous in some ways, some of which could be easily fixed (should be
plenty of ways of adding bond strength)

Pretty much all chemical notation is ambiguous is one way or another. Even
full standard notation, no matter how hard it tries, can be ambiguous (even
though it attempts to conserve stereo-chemistry, if the molecule is big enough
information can be lost and impossible to represent all at once)

3D information is impossible to be fully represented in 2D no matter how hard
you try

~~~
zwegner
> 3D information is impossible to be fully represented in 2D no matter how
> hard you try

Nit: it is possible. Maybe not in a simple human-readable way, but there are
mappings, such as [0]. A simple example is representing a 2D bitmap image as a
1D string of bits, which could easily be generalized to 3D as well.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-
filling_curves](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-filling_curves)

